# CZW/Combat Zone Wrestling & Deathmatch Wrestling General



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 2, 2017)

http://www.czwrestling.com

CZW is the wrestling league filled with literally insane people killing themselves and each other for money while a bunch of rednecks watch on in enjoyment.













It's the best wrasslin

Also there's more in this genre that aren't as known because CZW was the one covered by VICE in a documentary, where the other ones weren't. You can talk about those other Deathmatch wrestle leagues too though.


----------



## kirakira (Dec 3, 2017)

masashi takeda is a madman. top worker too even without the shock spots.


----------



## Malt Liquor (Dec 3, 2017)

I will always associate CZW to this video






Edit:The Mike Foley vs Terry Funk C4 match in Japan will  always have a special place in my list


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Dec 3, 2017)

Seeing those guys after years of deathmatches hurt.
I love Shuji ishikawa but I cringe when I see his body.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 3, 2017)

If TNA is the Lolcow of Professional Wrestling, does that make CZW the Horrorcow of Professional Wrestling?

Also, you gotta give some mad respect to the late great ECW from back in the 90's. While technically not a deathmatch league like CZW or some of that stuff in Japan, ECW did popularize the concept of hardcore wrestling in the 90's and very early 2000's and they did some deathmatch stuff as well.

CZW got its inspiration from ECW, wanting to outdo the bloodiness of Paul Heyman's groundbreaking federation and essentially going overboard in the process.


----------



## Fareal (Dec 3, 2017)

CZW old videos is where we go to fap over Jon Moxley awwww yeaaaahhhh. Fuck, I love him


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 3, 2017)

I've seen some CZW. Not bad. I'm not really into the super deathmatch stuff too much. I have an old VHS tape somewhere of one of those Japanese deathmatch compilation bootlegs.

Mexican indy deathmatch gets really crazy as fuck. One time I saw a match out of some cartel backyard looking compound that was a battle royale giant clusterfuck to get into the big deathmatch tourney the next night or something. It look like it's snowing, but that's the dust from the light tubes everywhere. At one point there's some guys smashing each other, then the camera guy pans over to the left and some guy is on fire, then he just pans back over to the other guys.

DTU had this great spot where they pulled up the mat and took one of the boards out, then through a guy through the hole.


----------



## The Nothingness (Dec 3, 2017)

In what other promotion would you see Legos being used?


----------



## Wallace (Dec 3, 2017)

The Nothingness said:


> In what other promotion would you see Legos being used?



Pro Wrestling Guerilla.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Dec 4, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> If TNA is the Lolcow of Professional Wrestling, does that make CZW the Horrorcow of Professional Wrestling?
> 
> Also, you gotta give some mad respect to the late great ECW from back in the 90's. While technically not a deathmatch league like CZW or some of that stuff in Japan, ECW did popularize the concept of hardcore wrestling in the 90's and very early 2000's and they did some deathmatch stuff as well.
> 
> CZW got its inspiration from ECW, wanting to outdo the bloodiness of Paul Heyman's groundbreaking federation and essentially going overboard in the process.


IWA-MS has to figure in somewhere too, given some of the things Ian Rotten's pulled.


----------



## Transvaalan (Dec 4, 2017)

CZW is where you to watch a guy get murdered. They hardly even do wrestling in leagues like this.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 5, 2017)

Transvaalan said:


> CZW is where you to watch a guy get murdered. They hardly even do wrestling in leagues like this.



For once you and I are in agreement about something.

I love independent wrestling and support it as best as I can, but CZW is just awful.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 11, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage have u ever seen this before?


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 11, 2017)

My only contact with CZW has been Maffew's Botchamania, but even that has shown me that it's literally all weirdos and edgelords who are willing to get tetanus and permanent brain damage for the enjoyment of a crowd of 40 overweight rednecks and Juggalos.

Also most of them are legit bad technically speaking at wrestling.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 11, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> My only contact with CZW has been Maffew's Botchamania, but even that has shown me that it's literally all weirdos and edgelords who are willing to get tetanus and permanent brain damage for the enjoyment of a crowd of 40 overweight rednecks and Juggalos.
> 
> Also most of them are legit bad technically speaking at wrestling.



This is what makes it fascinating (and also probably why these guys aren't in any actual leagues like Ring of Honor or WWE, or hell even TNA even though that's a shit league but I digress)

You'd have to be a little bit "special" in order to agree to doing this shit for a job. Even moreso than usual because according to the documentaries CZW generally breaks even monetarily so the wrestlers in it barely get payed anything.

The brain damage is probably worse in these guys than the brain damage in the NFL.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 11, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> This is what makes it fascinating (and also probably why these guys aren't in any actual leagues like Ring of Honor or WWE, or hell even TNA even though that's a shit league but I digress)
> 
> You'd have to be a little bit "special" in order to agree to doing this shit for a job. Even moreso than usual because according to the documentaries CZW generally breaks even monetarily so the wrestlers in it barely get payed anything.
> 
> The brain damage is probably worse in these guys than the brain damage in the NFL.



I don't know how to describe it, really. There are some dudes with decent physiques in a lot of these Botchamania videos, so it's not just random schlubs they got off the street. You'd think dudes who can actually work out and do so consistently to get a good looking body would understand the potential for injury inherent in all these crazy bumps they're doing, moonsaults off the top rope out of the ring, etc.

Or maybe they're all just using testosterone supplements to grow muscle passively and that's what's also lowering their risk aversion and helping them do all this dumb shit.

The rest of the guys, the ones who are just random skinny fucks or overweight middle aged men, I legit think are people with mental issues and this is a great way for them to enact violence on others without going to jail for it or facing the risk of violent self-defense.


----------

